# Backpacking the Ga Section of the AT



## greene_dawg (Apr 14, 2015)

Quck edit I did of my backpacking trip of the southermost 85 miles of the AT last November. Took a while to finally get around to editing. Watch in 1080!


----------



## crucible02 (Apr 14, 2015)

I plan to do this, myself, one day! Enjoyed the video, bro! Good stuff!


----------



## gacowboy (Apr 14, 2015)

Cool video ! How many nights were y'all on the trail ?


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 14, 2015)

That is awesome!!!


----------



## greene_dawg (Apr 15, 2015)

gacowboy said:


> Cool video ! How many nights were y'all on the trail ?



It took us 8 days.


----------



## ScottD (Apr 15, 2015)

Great video!  I am about to go on my first again backpack trip in 25 years. 

one question....  how did you do the time lapse video with the camera frame rotation?  The sunset campfire scene on the mountain top?


----------



## Geffellz18 (Apr 15, 2015)

Very cool! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## greene_dawg (Apr 15, 2015)

ScottD said:


> Great video!  I am about to go on my first again backpack trip in 25 years.
> 
> one question....  how did you do the time lapse video with the camera frame rotation?  The sunset campfire scene on the mountain top?



Mounted my gopro on top of an egg timer


----------



## westcobbdog (Apr 16, 2015)

greene_dawg said:


> Mounted my gopro on top of an egg timer



Looked like Blood Mtn?

Thanks for posting.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Apr 16, 2015)

westcobbdog said:


> Looked like Blood Mtn?
> 
> Thanks for posting.



Looked like the view looking south towards Yonah from Cowrock between Testnatee and Neil's Gap to me.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Apr 16, 2015)

Great job on the video (and the hike)


----------



## Rulo (Apr 17, 2015)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## walkinboss01 (Apr 18, 2015)

Cool video. I did that several yrs ago. Me and a couple of buddies also hiked the GA loop that includes the Duncan Ridge and it was a beast!!! I have a through hike on my bucket list!!


----------



## T-N-T (Apr 19, 2015)

SO COOL!  Thanks for taking time to share.
I really have plans to do this.  After I clear one or two things on my B-list.


----------



## greene_dawg (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanks for the kudos fellas. The view from that campsite was on top of Big Cedar mtn.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 22, 2015)

Awesome!


----------



## elfiii (Apr 24, 2015)

Excellent video. Where did you start? Amicalola, Nimblewill Gap?


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 6, 2015)

Nice video Dawg!! 

Done that section also! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## 660griz (May 7, 2015)

I appreciate folks that go the extra 'mile' and take videos of their adventures. I don't have the equipment or the desire to carry extra batteries, etc., on a backpack trip. Thanks again for your effort.


----------



## westcobbdog (May 7, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Excellent video. Where did you start? Amicalola, Nimblewill Gap?



OP may have started at Springer Mtn, the terminus of the AT.


----------

